# Gute Bikeshops in Heidelberg???



## Joki (13. April 2002)

Hi, kennt jemand von euch nen guten shop in Heidelberg??
Fahre demnächst mal dahin und wollte mal fragen, ob ih reinen guten Laden kennt?

grüße aus Kaiserslautern joki


----------



## MacB (13. April 2002)

Die Mutter aller Shops:

Germans auf der Rohrbacher Strasse

http://www.germans-cycles.de/wel.html

Viel Spass beim Shoppen!
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konnor (19. Mai 2002)

Wirklich gut neben Germans ist auch Quadrad MTBs, Schwerpunkt DH, aber auch CC. Wochentags ab 12.00 Uhr geöffnet, DSamstag bis 14.00 Uhr

Gruß Konnor


----------



## Swoooph (10. April 2003)

Der beste Shop in der Region , und ich kenne sie alle !!!, ist cyclomanix in schriesheim . Die Typen haben es echt drauf!!


----------



## ph!L (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Swoooph _
> *Der beste Shop in der Region , und ich kenne sie alle !!!, ist cyclomanix in schriesheim . Die Typen haben es echt drauf!! *


 

seh ich genau so! Im Quadrat würd ich nieee kaufen.... so ein arroganter *********


----------



## Haiflyer (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Joki _
> *Hi, kennt jemand von euch nen guten shop in Heidelberg??
> Fahre demnächst mal dahin und wollte mal fragen, ob ih reinen guten Laden kennt?
> 
> grüße aus Kaiserslautern joki *



oder fährst gleich nach Mannheim in den TRAIL BORN, des is der burner laden grad wenns um Dh und FR sowie dirt geht.


----------



## ph!L (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Haiflyer _
> *
> 
> oder fährst gleich nach Mannheim in den TRAIL BORN, des is der burner laden grad wenns um Dh und FR sowie dirt geht. *




aber nicht bezahlbar...


----------



## Haiflyer (18. April 2003)

aber sicher doch. an parts und fachwissen sicher der beste der region hier.
man muss halt handeln können. und das man ned für ne schraube von Hope 25 euro zahlt is auch klar.


----------



## gosy (18. April 2003)

ich hätte ja jetzt so einige stories vom trailborn ist ganz lustig der laden


----------



## ph!L (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *ich hätte ja jetzt so einige stories vom trailborn ist ganz lustig der laden  *


#


lass mal bitte hören


----------



## kieme (25. Mai 2003)

Fahre mal nach Neckarsteinach im Bike& Fun ist für mich der beste Laden in und um Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konarider (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kieme _
> *Fahre mal nach Neckarsteinach im Bike& Fun ist für mich der beste Laden in und um Heidelberg *



ja aber der iss auch gut teuer, und der alte hat ja gar keine ahnung, aber der peter (Brille, sehr kurze Haare) kennt sich schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## leithuhn (19. September 2003)

Seh ich genau so! "Im Quadrat würd ich nieee kaufen.... so ein arroganter "

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Normalerweis halt ich mich aus solche threads raus. Aber der Quadrate....  ist wirklich nicht sonderlich freundlich. Dafür hat er für ein Biker auch ein Bauch wie ein Fass(Kommt wohl vom ständigen Shutteln). Gut er kann aber auch einen schlechten Tag gehabt haben. Die Teile die es dort gibt sind alldings schon recht gut. 

Die Germans Jungs haben mit Sicherheit den schönsten Laden aber mehr als schauen würde ich da nicht. Ich war dor mehrmals und wollte Allerweltsteile wie Unterlegscheiben für Scheibenbremsmontage,  und was weis ich lauter Zeug was einen normalen Laden eben hat. Bei den Unterlagscheiben haben sie mir wirklich erzählen wollen die gäbe es nicht einzeln. Die währen immer bei der Bremse dabei. Was ein quatsch! Von Servicearbeiten haben die wohl keine Ahnung oder kein Bock. Kann aber sein, wenn man dort sein Rad her hat, dass sie das doch können. Will ich nicht außschlißen. Immer wenn ich was wollte, dann habe ich es in der Regel bei Hidelbike bekommen. Auch wenn der Laden nicht gerade stylisch ist die wissen was geht und haben alles da was mach braucht. 

Die Cyclojungs aus Schrießheim haben allerdings wohl den beste Laden(Ist allerdings kein HD mehr)

Zum gaffen würde ich die Germans und das Quadrat empfehlen. Nur kaufen würde ich dort nichts, von dem ich wüsste dass ich mal service bräuchte.



Ciao oli


----------



## cru!ser (3. Oktober 2003)

TRAIL BORN INNOVATIONS
ist definitiv der beste Laden in der ganzen Gegend.
Niemand baut individuelle Bikes so wie der Armin!
Wem das zu teuer ist der muß halt in den wal-mart
da gibt geile Eisdielenblender ab 100 

ansonsten sind die Preise beim Armin völlig in Ordnung und das unendliche wissen gibts gratis.

Guter Rad teuer


----------



## heckler (3. Mai 2004)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich genau so! Im Quadrat würd ich nieee kaufen.... so ein arroganter *********



find ich ueberhaupt nicht, jedenfalls nicht annaehernd so arrogant wie der german moehren der mich gewiss nimmer sieht


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2004)

cru!ser schrieb:
			
		

> TRAIL BORN INNOVATIONS
> ist definitiv der beste Laden in der ganzen Gegend.
> Niemand baut individuelle Bikes so wie der Armin!
> Wem das zu teuer ist der muß halt in den wal-mart
> ...




amen. ich sach nur pizza von italiener nebenan. und dann 5 stunden armins geschichten lauschen. hehe. hab schon so manche samstage da drin verbracht. klar labert der viel müll. aber is echt super lieb. ab und zu hat er nen aussetzter. aber sonst find ich ihn recht cool. die preise. naja. wie gesagt handeln


----------



## lutz-laessig (11. August 2004)

konarider schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber der iss auch gut teuer, und der alte hat ja gar keine ahnung, aber der peter (Brille, sehr kurze Haare) kennt sich schon sehr gut aus.


Dazu möchte ich doch anmerken, wenn du mal ein Problem mit deinem bike hast werden ein paar Handwerkliche schwächen aufgedeckt. z.B. den Scheibenbremssattel nicht durch planfräßen justierbar machen sondern `ne halbe Dsitanzscheibe drunterschieben ist schon Mruks aller erster Güte !  

war vielleicht auch nur ein Einzelfall ..............hoffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojooo (11. August 2004)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu möchte ich doch anmerken, wenn du mal ein Problem mit deinem bike hast werden ein paar Handwerkliche schwächen aufgedeckt. z.B. den Scheibenbremssattel nicht durch planfräßen justierbar machen sondern `ne halbe Dsitanzscheibe drunterschieben ist schon Mruks aller erster Güte !
> 
> war vielleicht auch nur ein Einzelfall ..............hoffentlich.



Kommt drauf an, wer hat dir denn das Bike repariert (Peter oder der andere[Prolet])?

cYa


----------



## egozent (25. August 2004)

Kennt jemand "Bike X" in Mannheim-Friedrichsfeld?


----------



## hempblend (1. September 2004)

Dem der noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Shop ist, kann ich nur die Zweiradecke Eder in Schwetzingen empfehlen. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Service da absolut erstklassig. Bin da mal mit meinem Scott, gekauft bei Heidelbike, hin weil ich ne siffende Bremse hatte nachdem ich beim Heidelbike mehr oder weniger abgewimmelt wurde mit der Aussage: Magura is halt Schrott, hab ich beim Eder dann auf Garantie!!! 2 neue Bremsen bekommen.
Seitdem bin ich nur noch da und auch immer zufrieden. Ausserdem herrscht da auch immer ne lockere kollegiale Atmosphäre, da die Schrauber da auch selber leidenschaftliche biker sind.
Als guter Kunde kann man da sogar auch mal selbst an seinem Radl schrauben, nützliche Tips gibts dazu von Scheffschrauber "Guru" der seinem Namen auch alle Ehre macht und für jedes Problem eine Lösung weiß.
Es gibt auch reichlich gute Parts da, wie Truvativ,Tioga, Maxxis, Dainese Protektoren und und und. Die Orientierung geht also ganz klar Richtung DH, FR etc. Die Jungs setzen sich auch neuerdings für ne offizielle Downhill Strecke in Heidelberg ein. Wer also diesbezüglich Interesse hat, ist dort an der richtigen Adresse


----------



## lutz-laessig (7. September 2004)

Jojooo schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, wer hat dir denn das Bike repariert (Peter oder der andere[Prolet])?
> 
> cYa


Ja nochmal zu BIKE & FUN, ich dachte die ganzen Reparaturen macht der Peter. Und wenn nicht möcht ich die Qualität der Rep. nicht vom zufällig anwesendem Personal abhängig machen.  
Der Blick in die Werkstattecke sagt viel über die Sorgfältikeit der Arbeit im allgemeinen.   
Ich will hier aber nicht lästern, hatte wahrscheinlich nur `n schlechten Tag erwischt.


----------



## Lacky (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt in Neckarsteinach noch einen Fahrradhänder(Cannondale) außer Bike & Fun, und zwar an der Aral-Tankstelle Ortsausgang Richtung Eberbach auf der rechten Seite. Habe vor 2 Monaten mir dort ein Jekyll gekauft und bin mit der Beratung und dem Service mehr als zufrieden, ... du hast die Qual der Wahl wohin du jetzt gehst, oder besser klappere sie doch alle ab und mach dir dein eigens Bild  

ZRT-tuning, Hirschhorner Straße 41 in 69239 Neckarsteinach

... aber bitte gehe nicht zu Bike&Fun, ich hab da "auch" schon eigene negative Erfahrung gemacht in meinem kurzen Bikerdasein.

cu


----------



## gruftidrop (31. Oktober 2004)

Wer einen richtig guten Shop sucht, sollte sich mal in Schwetzingen bei der ZWEIRADECKE EDER blicken lassen. Im Bereich DH und FR wendet sich man an den Guru; für die BMX er und Dirtjumper ist der Christopher zuständig.
Geschraubt wird generell an Allem! Was man hier nicht findet ist ein supertoller Designershop mit Nobelparts-Ausstellung. Dafür kriegt man eine gute Beratung. Alles was nicht da ist, wird in kürzester Zeit bestellt.  Wer Lust hat kann jederzeit an Touren teilnehmen (FR - lastig) Im Winter gehts auch zum Dirtjumpen oder es gibt Rampensessions.
Bei Interesse einfach mal im Laden den Guru ansprechen.


----------



## Cessna152 (3. November 2004)

SERVUS,
wie schon oft erwähnt trail-born in mannheim (schwetzinger -vorstadt).
armin weiss alles, kennt jeden, war glaub ich früher beim gekko, bloss wenner grad kundschaft hat bring viel zeit mit, und achte nicht darauf das er mal ne putzfrau nötig hätte.
ansonsten lade nummer EINS!!


----------



## christosser (3. Dezember 2004)

Kann auch nur sagen, dass ich nicht zum Germans gehen würde. Hat es fachlich sicher rauf, ist es lebende Legende, aber das wars schon. 

Teilweise sind sogar seine Leuts von seiner aroganz 
angesteckt. Außerdem hat er Leuten früher ans Bein gepinkelt, wenn die ihr Rad nicht geleckt sauber zu (sehr teuren) Reperatur abgeben wollten. 

Markus heisst Herr "QuadRad" glaube ich, ich auch nicht gerade super sympatisch. Ich habe mich jedoch immer lieber an ihn gewendet als an den Germans. Er hat mir auch auf einige Sache ganz gute Preise gemacht.


----------



## Hillclimber (6. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einige gute Shops in Heidelberg.
So wie es aussieht polarisieren von diesen Germans Laden und Quadrat die Leute hier am meißten. Meine Erfahrung sieht wie folgt aus:

Germans ließ mir gegenüber noch keine negativen Seiten erkennen. Er nahm ohne Murren sogar mein total verdrecktes altes Biria-MTB an, als ich es bei einem Crash zerlegte. Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich bei Ihm ein Rad kaufte.
Aber auch vorher ging ich gerne hin. Bei ihm erhielt ich die mit Abstand beste Kaufberatung zu Bike-Helmen.

Dagegen liegen mir die Leute vom Quadrat nicht so sehr. Markus schien mir neuen Leuten gegenüber sehr überheblich. Auch war ich von seiner Beratung nicht überzeugt. Beides besserte allerdings mit der Zeit. Man musste halt genau wissen, was man will und zeigen, dass man sich auch ein wenig Erfahrung hat. Einschneidene Erlebnisse waren aber folgende Beispiele:
Als ich zwei Specialized-Fullys bei Ihm Probe gefahren bin, waren die Räder nicht mal richtig eingestellt (Schaltung usw.). Und dafür habe ich dann auch noch 50,00 pro Probefahrt (allerdings über das Wochenende) bezahlt.
Von der Montage der bei ihm gekauften HS33 war ich auch alles andere als überzeugt. Das Ding war irgendwie komisch und schief montiert  .
Der Neue Inhaber liegt mir auch nicht so sehr. Wollte von ihm nur eine Halterung für eine Cateye-Lampe für meinen Eigenbau. Und da kommt er mir mit so 'ner 08/15-LED-Funsel und meint die könnte genauso viel wie meine zwei Mal 20Watt IRC-Halogenstrahler. Ich habe das gefühl dort gehts hauptsächlich ums Verkaufen!

Aber das ist bestimmt meine eigene sehr subjektive Sicht. Beide Shops sind total unterschiedlich und werden nie den gleichen Kundenkreis ansprechen.
Mir liegt halt bisher German Möhren mehr.

Viele Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## uphillking (6. Dezember 2004)

Servus Kollegen,
auch ich habe mal versucht bei German mein Bike checken zu lassen. Der meinte jedoch dass er nur bei ihm gekaufte Bikes ansieht! Auf dem Absatz kehrt gemacht und gegangen! Das Geld hat halt dann halt ein anderer verdient. Wenn's der nicht nötig hat....Kompetenz hin oder her. Werde demzufolge dort auch NIE ein Bike kaufen!
Mein neues Rad dass ich mir vor ein paar Wochen zulegte, hab' ich online gekauft. Lieferung etc ist alles super gelaufen. Ein paar Schrauben angezogen und fertig. Hat mich statt 1700 nur 1250 Euro gekostet. Soviel lässt dir kein Bikeshophändler nach! Den braucht man im allgemeinen eh nur wenn mal was kaputt ist, was man ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht selbst reparieren kann. Informieren kann man sich in einschlägigen Bikemagazinen und im Internet sowieso besser und unabhängiger. Ausserdem habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen was die Kosten und Termineinhaltung von Bike-Inspektionen/Reparaturen angeht machen müssen. Ne Woche später fertig als versprochen ist da gar nix! Und fast alles Zubehör und Bekleidung hab ich zu reduzierten Preisen bei Onlineshops u. Ebay gekauft. Was man da über die Jahre spart gibt irgendwann mal ein neues Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (14. Dezember 2004)

christosser schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch nur sagen, dass ich nicht zum Germans gehen würde. Hat es fachlich sicher rauf, ist es lebende Legende, aber das wars schon.
> 
> Teilweise sind sogar seine Leuts von seiner aroganz
> angesteckt. Außerdem hat er Leuten früher ans Bein gepinkelt, wenn die ihr Rad nicht geleckt sauber zu (sehr teuren) Reperatur abgeben wollten.


kann mich dem ganzen nur anschliessen: habe 1991(?) dort ein trek 980 für meine verhältnisse richtig viel geld (DM 2000) gekauft.... beratung war ok, aber als ich das bike das erste mal zum service brachte musste ich mich bemühen um es überhaupt gewartet zu bekommen: es war den herren zu dreckig. und glaubt mir: klar es war nicht wie geleckt, aber es bröckelte/rieselte keinesfalls der dreck herunter beim dran rum hantieren. wer letzten endes im hof bei germans stand und das rad putzte war ich! 
seit dem habe ich den laden nie wieder betreten! die arroganz und unglaubliche überheblichkeit mit der (scheinbar nicht nur) ich damals dort behandelt wurde, habe ich nie vergessen und rate seitdem im bekanntenkreis jedem ab, dort einkaufen zu gehen!

mein tip bei mir im raum: fahrrad eder in schwetzingen. freundlich, nett, kulant, faire preise, gute werkstatt!

cu, balrog


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Januar 2005)

Meiner einer ist absolut überzeugt vom "Trail Born", wer Zeit und Interesse hat ist dort absolut gut beraten (nun gut, etwas Geduld sollte man besitzen ;0).  Neben der Beratung über Biketeile erfährst Du immer noch etwas über geniale Trails und bekommst eine Gratiseinführung in die Physik und Chemie.
Ich habe dort schon manche Stunde verbracht und vieles gelernt. Klar, die berüchtigte Pizza und Armins Mr. Coffee sind Pflicht.
Also, nüscht ist fa umme, aber hier kostet die Info nur Geduld, ist dafür aber umso ausführlicher.
Bzgl. Teile und Preisen kann ich nur sagen GENIAL, auch wenn die Lieferzeiten mal etwas länger dauern, die Preise sind fair.
Man beachte, auch wenn man zur weiblichen Fraktion gehört wird man ausreichend informiert und ernst genommen. Finde ich besonders cool das mir hier die coolen Sprüche der halbstarken Bike Gurus erspart blieben


----------



## GroßerNagus (10. Juni 2005)

Hier mein Erlebnis mit Cyclomanix in Schriesheim:

Ich bin letzt von Mannheim nach Schriesheim gefahren um von dort in meinen geliebten Odenwald hineinzufahren. In Ladenburg hatte ich einen Platten und bemerkte ich einen Riß im Mantel. 

So konnte ich nicht weiterfahren, zumindest nicht in die Berge. 
Was tun? Wieder zurück nach MA, dort den Reifen wechseln und wieder in den Odw? Das hätte ca. 1h 15 min auf der uungeliebten Straße bedeutet - ein k.o. für die Tour!
also bin ich zum Cyclomanix in Schriesheim und wollte dort einen billigen Reifen, da ich nur 5 EUR hatte gebraucht erstehen.

Er war in der Mittagspause mit der geliebten Buchhaltung beschäftigt. Su stellte er mir die große Luftpumpe hin, ich hätte das sonstige Werkzeug benutzen können und der (gebrauchte) Reifen war auch noch umsonst.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## didi63 (15. Juni 2005)

Swoooph schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Shop in der Region , und ich kenne sie alle !!!, ist cyclomanix in schriesheim . Die Typen haben es echt drauf!!



100% Zustimmung


----------



## didi63 (15. Juni 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Erlebnis mit Cyclomanix in Schriesheim:
> 
> Ich bin letzt von Mannheim nach Schriesheim gefahren um von dort in meinen geliebten Odenwald hineinzufahren. In Ladenburg hatte ich einen Platten und bemerkte ich einen Riß im Mantel.
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich Kundendienst     (Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes)


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. November 2005)

So jetzt muss isch ach mol mein Senf zu dem nun schon älteren Fred abgeben-
Also es gibt in HD + Umgebung NUR EINEN guten, kompetenten, kulanten und goilen Bikeladen und des ist ZweiRad Eder in Schwetzingen!!!
Ederskall, Guru, Stefan Christoper und es Stift Maddin net zu vergessen Gustl-sind jeder für sich schon gut--aber als Team unschlagbar-Jeder hat sein Spezialgebiet aber doch können sie alles!!-Preise und Service sind absolut unschlagbar und wo darf man schon in die allerheiligste Werkstatt und selbst mal Hand anlegen oder den Profis über die Schulter schauen und sich den einen oder anderen Tip abholen ohne das man sich gleich ne Pizza bestellen muss!!!
In Mannheim/Schwetzinger Vorstadt ist mir das schon zu arg wenn der sprechende Bettvorleger einem es Ohr abquaselt und einem dann erklärt dat des alles ******** is weil ja alles Hardcore auf Worldcupniveu umgerüstet werden muss-und das wenn man doch nur nen Schlauch kaufen will...-
So des wars ach schon meinerseits zu dem Thema!!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. November 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Erlebnis mit Cyclomanix in Schriesheim:
> 
> Er war in der Mittagspause mit der geliebten Buchhaltung beschäftigt. Su stellte er mir die große Luftpumpe hin, ich hätte das sonstige Werkzeug benutzen können und der (gebrauchte) Reifen war auch noch umsonst.


  so kenn ich den laden! dort treffen nette leute, gute teile, fachwissen und günstige preise zusammen! findet man sonst echt nirgendwo!

ach ja, die verkaufen auch rahmen / bikes. hab im sommer n rahmen für mein race- ht gesucht und schliesslich dort gekauft, 1,2kg konnte niemand toppen! und das bike fährt prima!


----------



## GroßerNagus (8. November 2005)

de´ AK77 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt in HD + Umgebung NUR EINEN guten, kompetenten, kulanten und goilen Bikeladen und des ist ZweiRad Eder in Schwetzingen!!!


Also erstmal: Es gibt niemals "NUR EINEN..."

Und dann gibts auch Menschen die schlechte Erfahrungen mit besagtem Laden gemacht haben. Bei mir z.B. ließen die Bemühungen und die Freundlichkeit n a c h dem Fahrradkauf schnell nach. Und v.a. Herr Guru hat (oder hatte) imho Probleme mit Kundenwünschen. Die Akzeptanz gegenüber anderen Auffassungen war bei ihm kaum vorhanden. Oder wars einfach nur Antipathie?
Wenn man so einen Namen bekommt muß man wohl etwas über den anderen schweben oder sich das einbilden.



			
				de´ AK77 schrieb:
			
		

> In Mannheim/Schwetzinger Vorstadt ist mir das schon zu arg wenn der sprechende Bettvorleger einem es Ohr abquaselt und ...



Absolut den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!

Ich will aber nicht, dass die Schwetzinger Vorstadt jetzt pauschal verurteilt wird. Da gibts nämlich mit VELOTEC einen wirklich hervorragenden Händler - meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## de´ AK77 (8. November 2005)

Also erstmal, klar gibt es diesen einen/eine!!-  
 und dieser "Guru" hat sich seinen "Namen" auch nicht selbst gegeben weil er " wohl etwas über den anderen schwebt oder sich das einbildet"  sondern wurde so Aufgrund seines Fachwissens, welches evtl. die ein oder andere festgesetzte Vorstellung es zu hinterfragen lohnt und vieler sauguter Individual-Bike-Aufbauten von diesen ebigen zufriedenen Kunden "getauft"!!-
und das "die Bemühungen und die Freundlichkeit n a c h dem Fahrradkauf schnell nachlassen" kann ich, und eben ein Haufen meiner Freunde und Bekannten, so auch nicht stehen lassen,-immer absolut Top-Service und sehr zufriedenstellend!!
Vielleicht lag´s daran des se kein Velotec führen??  

Wie gesagt machet sich jeder sein eigenes Bild, aber ich kann nur jedem in besagtem Raum empfehlen sich in diese fachkundigenHände zu begeben  !!

ALLA in diesem Sinne-RideON*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßerNagus (9. November 2005)

de´ AK77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dieser "Guru" hat sich seinen "Namen" auch nicht selbst gegeben...


Wer hat das behauptet?


Gleiche Erfahrungen haben übrigens ein Kumpel und dessen Schwester gemacht - und das sind die Drei (inkl. mir), die ich kenne, die dort gekauft haben.


----------



## Wurstsalat (19. November 2005)

Jo ich kenn da so einen Laden!
Eder in Schwetzingen!
Mannheimerstr. 66  06202/15030!
Wer was seinem Bike bieten möchte!
Gruß Wursti    
w³.hd-freeride.de  
w³.zweiradeder.de


----------



## Wurstsalat (21. November 2005)

Ich habe mich verschrieben die Telefonnummer ist
06202/15038
Gruß Wursti  
Schaut mal auf w³.hd-freeride.de


----------



## iPope (13. Januar 2006)

da trail born fast bei mir um die ecke liegt und mir gestern eher langweilig war bin ich mal hingefahren. ohne auch nur die geringsten kaufabsichten zu zeigen habe ich 2std. intensive nachhilfe in geometrie und physik bekommen. habe viele interessante sachen erfahren. der laden ist echt mal das gegenteil von ZEG laeden! wer faehrt auch bitte downhill-rennen mit ner dura ace nabe und hat sein laufrad mit 3 verschiedenen speichen bespannt?! einfach nur krass. nachdem ich den laden verlassen habe wollte ich allerdings mein rad verschrotten lassen, da es, aus dem was armin gesagt hat gefolgert, eigentlich ein haufen dreck ist... das fand ich dann doch ein bisschen zu krass. auch wenn eine hope scheibenbremse nach naeherer betrachtung ein wirklich feines teil ist und racketensprit als bremsfluessigkeit hat, bremst meine avid doch immernoch ganz gut... naja ich bin kein profi und werde wohl weiter an meinen bisherigen werten bzgl. mountainbikes festhalten und auch marken wie specialized und cannondale moegen :-/

wer den "normalen" bikeladen bevorzugt der soll mal zur fahrrad-klinik in mannheim kaefertal gehen. kleiner laden mit netter bedienung. der boss scheint ein leidenschaftlicher biker zu sein und labert auch nicht so poser haft rum wie manch anderer.

zum eder werde ich die tage auch mal fahren. suche auf jeden fall einen geeigneten laden wo ich mein naechstes bike (irgendwas freerideiges) kaufen werde. ich will dafuer einfach nette und ehrliche beratung und kein poser gelaber vonwegen "fahr ich auch und bin absolut ueberzeugt und ich fahre richtig hart und gut"... so wars bei meinem letzten bike kauf

ah mal noch sone frage: kennt hier jemand einen laden der fox haendler ist? also nicht fox shocks, sondern kleidung etc.


----------



## s´Michl (14. Januar 2006)

Ich kann euch da den Heidelbike empfehlen, da arbeite ich nämlich^^
in der selben str. wie germans. schaut mal vorbei, die ham so ziemlich alles, von rennrad zu cruiser und downhiller...


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. Januar 2006)

Nitrous 30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch da den Heidelbike empfehlen, da arbeite ich nämlich^^
> in der selben str. wie germans. schaut mal vorbei, die ham so ziemlich alles, von rennrad zu cruiser und downhiller...



aber ich finde man(n) ist doch nicht ganz unbefangen wenn selbiger seine Arbeitsstätte empfehlt.. 

wie gesagt ich finde es sollten Empfehlungen aus eigener Kundenerfahrung wiedergegeben werden, drum kann ich nur mal wieder 2Rad Eder in Schwetzingen hervor heben 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
meine Empfehlung wäre eldorado in der Unteren Neckarstraße in HD
kleiner Laden, faire Preise,
Gruss, baerst5


----------



## jamz83 (19. März 2006)

Meine Empfehlung ist ja der Radsport Ruster in Ladenburg.
Hab da jetzt innerhalb einem Jahr nen Rennrad und nen CC-MTB gekauft und bin super zufrieden! Sowohl mit den bikes, als auch mit dem perfekten als auch ehrlichen Service!

Gruß,
Gordon


----------



## Bax (19. März 2006)

Ich war in den letzten Wochen in einigen Bikeshops. Mit Abstand den besten Eindruck machte ZRT in Neckarsteinach!

Wer das Sinsheimer Radhaus und Bikolution (in Hoffenheim) noch nicht kennt, sollte sich dort auch einmal umsehen.


----------



## Lacky (19. März 2006)

Stimmt, ..der Bernd von ZRT ist sehr kompetent und verkauft dir nichts was du nicht wirklich brauchst, sprich - er nimmt sich immer Zeit für seine Kundschaft und hört schon beim Gespräch heraus was für dich das richtige Bike oder Tuning ist

cu


----------



## twowheeljeep (18. April 2006)

Liebe Freunde, Radsportler und Kunden!



Während der letzten sechs Jahre habe ich eure Räder gewartet, euch bei der Auswahl von Zubehör beraten und Tipps für die Pflege eurer Räder gegeben. Es waren sechs wirklich gute Jahre für mich ...Its been a great ride. Hmmm, ich werde schon ein bißchen sentimental. Ich werde Bikers Paradise vermissen, aber wie es in einem Lied heißt Im moving on to higher ground... 



Wasfragt ihr? Mit der Hilfe meiner Frau und einigen fachkundigen Leuten werde ich mein eigenes Geschäft eröffnen. Johns Radhaus ist in Edingen zu finden  ganze 6 km vom Heidelberger Hauptbahnhof. Also auch bei hohem Verkehrsaufkommen in kurzer Zeit zu erreichen.



Ich werde bis maximal 9. Mai bei Bikers Paradise arbeiten. Der Mietvertrag für das Geschäft beginnt am 15. Mai und da beginne ich mit Renovierung und Einrichtung. Dann, am 10. Juni 2006 werden Carmen und ich das Geschäft mit einem Tag der offenen Tür eröffnen. Merkt euch den Termin  es ware wirklich schön, wenn ihr den Beginn dieses neuen Abenteuers in unserem Leben mit uns feiern würdet.



Ihr wollt wissen, welche Marken ich führen werde? Die Antwort darauf und auf vieles andere wird sich in den nächsten Wochen ergeben  es wird euch gefallen. Neben dem umfassenden Serviceangebot werde ich drei große Marken sowie eine Hausmarke führen, Zubehör und natürlich Ersatzteile. 



Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.



John


----------



## Haiflyer (23. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner einer ist absolut überzeugt vom "Trail Born", wer Zeit und Interesse hat ist dort absolut gut beraten (nun gut, etwas Geduld sollte man besitzen ;0).  Neben der Beratung über Biketeile erfährst Du immer noch etwas über geniale Trails und bekommst eine Gratiseinführung in die Physik und Chemie.
> Ich habe dort schon manche Stunde verbracht und vieles gelernt. Klar, die berüchtigte Pizza und Armins Mr. Coffee sind Pflicht.
> Also, nüscht ist fa umme, aber hier kostet die Info nur Geduld, ist dafür aber umso ausführlicher.
> Bzgl. Teile und Preisen kann ich nur sagen GENIAL, auch wenn die Lieferzeiten mal etwas länger dauern, die Preise sind fair.
> Man beachte, auch wenn man zur weiblichen Fraktion gehört wird man ausreichend informiert und ernst genommen. Finde ich besonders cool das mir hier die coolen Sprüche der halbstarken Bike Gurus erspart blieben




amen. dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. armin is einfach simply the best


----------



## gosy (25. Oktober 2006)

also zum armin : jeder der ein wenig klug ist merkt sofort das nur seine teile super sind der rest der welt schrott sind und armin ständig bekifft ist oder vergisst seinen laden aufzumachen. wollt ihr was kaufen bezahlen und gehen ? unmöglich weil vorher muss er in den reifen beissen und mir erzählen das dies ein prototyp ist. dann holt er einen latexschlauch raus und erzählt was von raumfahrttechnik. der abschuss ist dann mit dem hammer auf seinem prototypfully rumhauen und sich freuen.

mein tipp: dusche benutzen. mal zum zahnarzt gehen. und merken das 1985 vorbei ist. aber er lebt sehr gut in seiner welt 

zum quadrat: war jetzt 2-3 mal da und mir gefällt wie er seinen laden führt. wenn ne bremse kaputt ist wird sie gegen ne neue vom komplettbike oder aus dem karton ausgetauscht und die alte eingeschickt sprich 0 wartezeite. ist vielleicht auch eine sache des tons. war jetzt so gut behandelt worden und nicht gedrängt worden das ich dort meinen epic carbon rahmen gekauft habe ohne gross zu verhandeln waren uns schnell einig.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (25. Oktober 2006)

gosy schrieb:


> ..wollt ihr was kaufen bezahlen und gehen ? unmöglich weil vorher muss er in den reifen beissen und mir erzählen das dies ein prototyp ist..



das ist ja noch harmlos.. richtig heavy finde ich, dass man einen reifen nicht bestellt bzw. verkauft kriegt, weil es anscheinend die falsche jahreszeit für das gewünschte modell ist 

..zu empfehlen ist meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall der zweirad eder in schwetzingen und das quadrad in hd


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Oktober 2006)

Wie - 85 is vorbei? Also ich schwör nach wie vor auf'n German, machste nix dran. Der hat mir bisher immer freundlich und kostengünstig geholfen.
Ob's daran liegt dass ich Batbike-Fahrer war?


----------



## Mappel (29. April 2008)

Der beste Shop in Heidelberg und Umgebung ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig der Radladen ZWEIRADECKE EDER in Schwetzingen. Die Jungs da sind alle nett und vor allem haben die richtig Ahnung. Das sind keine wurstbrotessenden Verkäufer, bei denen man sich etwas fehl am Platz fühlt und denen geht es nicht nur ums Geldverdienen. Man hat das Gefühl, dass diese Jungs ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben, es sind alles leidenschaftliche Biker. Habe mein Fahrrad am Freitag abgegeben wegen kaputtem Tretlager und habe ein mega-g**les Fahrrad fürs Wochenende bekommen. Für mich klare Sache: alle nach Schwetzingen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. April 2008)

Ich mag Wurstbrote.


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2008)

Mappel schrieb:


> Der beste Shop in Heidelberg und Umgebung ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig der Radladen ZWEIRADECKE EDER in Schwetzingen. Die Jungs da sind alle nett und vor allem haben die richtig Ahnung. Das sind keine wurstbrotessenden Verkäufer, bei denen man sich etwas fehl am Platz fühlt und denen geht es nicht nur ums Geldverdienen. Man hat das Gefühl, dass diese Jungs ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben, es sind alles leidenschaftliche Biker. Habe mein Fahrrad am Freitag abgegeben wegen kaputtem Tretlager und habe ein mega-g**les Fahrrad fürs Wochenende bekommen. Für mich klare Sache: alle nach Schwetzingen!!!




Danke! 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## 21+41 (23. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich mag Wurstbrote.


 
mit senf und zwiebeln?


----------



## Osama (31. Oktober 2008)

Wurstbrot?     Natur-Sekt und Kaviar.
Aber Aal mog isch nit.


----------

